# 2. Tastatur mit anderer Belegung

## primat

Hallo,

ich möchte gerne an einem Laptop eine externe Tastatur mit anderer Tastaturbelegung anschliessen. Ist das irgendwie möglich? Die eingebaute Tastatur soll weiterhin mit der originalen Belegung funktionieren!

Gruss

Sebo

z.B. Eingebaute -> deutsch

externe-> französisch

----------

